

This is not the way I'd imagined Bill Gates... - razin
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-2001697/Microsofts-Bill-Gates-A-rare-remarkable-interview-worlds-second-richest-man.html

======
wallflower
" Has he succumbed to the inevitable pleas from the children for an iPad,
iPhone and iPod? His face hardens: ‘They have the Windows equivalent. They
have a Zune music player, which is a great Windows portable player. They are
not deprived children.’"

------
stevenj
Kudos to Bill Gates for doing what he's doing with his foundation.

In the article, he says he doesn't care about legacy, but I hope he ends up
being known more for his work in philanthropy than for Microsoft.

------
initself
That article reads like US Magazine.

